# New 5-LNB Slimline Dish & HR10-250



## skyler4321 (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi
I am about to get new DTV service and want to get the latest dish and stuff. They are sending the new HD 5 LNB slim line dish and an HR22. I would like to also run my two HR10-250 receivers until the new tivos come out. I know the HR10-250s wont get much HD but will they work with the new dish?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

They will work as long as the dish doesn't have the SWM LNB.


----------



## skyler4321 (Jul 17, 2003)

Is the SWM LNB the one that will work both tuners with a single cable?
They did say something that sounded like swim. But it sounded like an accessory like some type of switch.
What dish should I request? 
I dont want to find myself paying to upgrade in a year for what I could have requested now.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Yes, the SWM allows both tuners to work on compatible receivers. The HR10 isn't one of them. The non-SWM 5LNB Slimline dish will work just as well as the SWM LNB dish. It's just a different way to deliver the sat signals. So in your case, your need the Slimline SL5 dish. The SWM capable dish is called the SWMline. 

The switch they may have mentioned is called the SWM8 which takes the 4 outpuits from the regular Slimline and turns it into a single wire system.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The SWM dish has only three LNBs, so if you have the 5-sat dish, it won't have a SWM built in.


----------



## skyler4321 (Jul 17, 2003)

This is the dish that was on the roof. I think is five years old. It did work many different SD Tivos. Is this still the current dish?http://picasaweb.google.com/skylermain/Dish#5380393696591701026


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

skyler4321 said:


> This is the dish that was on the roof. I think is five years old. It did work many different SD Tivos. Is this still the current dish?http://picasaweb.google.com/skylermain/Dish#5380393696591701026


Yes, that's the current 5-LNB SlimLine dish. It's probably only 2 or 3-yrs old, though. It will work fine with older DVRs.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

You won't get channels in the 70's (HD-DVR's) if you get a 3 LNB Slimline, which is pretty much the standard install now.


----------



## skyler4321 (Jul 17, 2003)

Got the LNB 5 and life is good.
I am getting some HD on the 10HR-250s (channels in the 70's )

Can't wait for the DTV Tivo.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

codespy said:


> You won't get channels in the 70's (HD-DVR's) if you get a 3 LNB Slimline, which is pretty much the standard install now.


Those channels in the 70s won't be around too much longer anyway.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Those channels in the 70s won't be around too much longer anyway.


You guys said that last year.

Long live the 70's! At least until I get to try out the new HDTiVo. If that turns out to be a flop, then I will finish converting to the HR20's and the 70's can go then.


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Mar 11, 2007)

Next week I am going to self-install a 5-lnb non-SWM Slimline dish (with Zinwell WB68) to replace my old non-Slimline dish. 

Just to be clear, I should be able to use this dish/ms to feed my existing HR10-250 (and a couple of SD-Tivos) in addition to an expected HR2x, right? I want to make sure before I take down the old dish.

Are there any gotchas I should be on the lookout for? I know that the dish is harder to align, but I have installed two dishes over the life of my system (10+ years) and I have a pretty good idea what I am getting into.

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Yes, the dish is tricky to align. Check out the installation videos at http://www.solidsignal.com.

You'll also need to be sure you get the Zinwell WB68 multiswitch, but you already know that.

Good luck.


----------

